

Dear HN: please use "flag" more often - seldo

http:&#x2F;&#x2F;ycombinator.com&#x2F;newsguidelines.html says &quot;If they&#x27;d cover it on TV news, it&#x27;s probably off-topic.&quot; I&#x27;d like you to extend that to &quot;If they&#x27;d cover it on Reddit&quot;. I&#x27;m not saying Reddit&#x27;s not interesting or worthwhile, I&#x27;m saying Reddit already has all this stuff -- there&#x27;s no point in these two sites being clones of each other.<p>Examples currently on the front page that are not by any stretch &quot;hacker news&quot;: &quot;one man has written virtually every pop song in the last 20 years&quot;, &quot;why is the american dream dead in the south&quot;. Also suspect: D&amp;D&#x27;s 40th birthday (sure, nerds care, but does this make me smarter?) and a Roman glass gaming die that&#x27;s for sale at Christie&#x27;s (are we Craigslist?).<p>I know why these articles get submitted: they are interesting, so they get up-voted, and HN has karma points, so people try to get more of them. Merely refraining from up-voting these things isn&#x27;t enough -- HN has a lot of general audience traffic these days who will up-vote without considering relevance.<p>And yes, I know crying &quot;this isn&#x27;t news for hackers!&quot; is basically the same as old fogies who used to cry &quot;this isn&#x27;t news for nerds!&quot; on Slashdot. But look what happened to Slashdot. You have the power to preserve the relevance of HN to hackers, by flagging stuff that is off-topic, even if it&#x27;s really interesting.
======
zoowar
Every medium.com story should be added to the list.

~~~
minimaxir
medium.com articles are already super-heavily punished such that they rarely
make the front page.

~~~
mschuster91
Yet at least once a day a Medium story manages its way to the frontpage.

I'm sticking with the first rule: "If you had to reduce it to a sentence, the
answer might be: anything that gratifies one's intellectual curiosity." \-
it's like the Prime Directive of HN.

